# Problema configurazione wifi e nuovo laptop

## Alkaim

Salve a tutti, sono un nuovo utente del forum (e di gentoo) e scrivo perché ho trovato problemi nel configurare la rete wireless su un acer travelmate-b115-m. Ora, io non ho mai configurato il wifi su un sistema linux e mi sono affidato alle varie guide come https://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4  , http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi , http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant ecc... però dopo aver configurato il kernel, installato b43 e wpa_supplicant, non riesco a gestire il wifi con quest'ultimo tool. Non avendo mai configurato una rete mobile non riesco a capire come possa fare una scansione delle reti che ho intorno e connettermi. Vi lascio alcuni dati:

lspci -k:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation ValleyView SSA-CUnit (rev 0e)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation ValleyView Gen7 (rev 0e)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:13.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation ValleyView 6-Port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 0e)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation ValleyView USB xHCI Host Controller (rev 0e)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:1a.0 Encryption controller: Intel Corporation ValleyView SEC (rev 0e)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation ValleyView High Definition Audio Controller (rev 0e)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation ValleyView PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation ValleyView PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation ValleyView PCI Express Root Port (rev 0e)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation ValleyView Power Control Unit (rev 0e)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation ValleyView SMBus Controller (rev 0e)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43228 802.11a/b/g/n

        Subsystem: Foxconn International, Inc. Device e04b

        Kernel driver in use: bcma-pci-bridge

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

        Subsystem: Acer Incorporated [ALI] Device 0860

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

iwconfig:

```
lo        no wireless extensions.

enp3s0    no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

hwsim0    no wireless extensions.

wlan1     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

wlan0     IEEE 802.11abgn  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=20 dBm

          Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

```

Se configuro /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf  così più o meno:

```
# La riga sottostante non deve essere cambiata altrimenti non funziona

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

# Assicurarsi che solo root possa leggere la configurazione WPA

ctrl_interface_group=0

# Lasciare che wpa_supplicant si occupi della scansione e della selezione AP

ap_scan=1

network={

  ssid="Io-Wireless-2.4GHz"

  mode=1

  proto=WPA

  scan_ssid=1

  key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

  pairwise=CCMP TKIP

  group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

  psk="mia_password"

  priority=5

}

```

wpa_supplicant configura wlan0 e wlan1, ma io non capisco comunque come connettermi. Ho provato ad usare wpa_gui e comunque non arrivo a niente. So di essere un nabbo, ma se qualcuno di voi perdesse un pò di tempo ad aiutarmi gliene sarei davvero grato. Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## k01

ora non ho ben chiaro come funzioni con systemd, ma con openrc ti devi creare anche la configurazione in /etc/conf.d/net per l'interfaccia wlan0 o quello che è, e dirgli di utilizzare wpa_supplicant, qualcosa come:

```
config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )                                                                                                      

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )                                                                                                 

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"                                                                                                

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"
```

e poi ovviamente creare i link simbolici all'interfaccia in /etc/init.d/

```
ln -s net.lo net.wlan0
```

e aggiungerle al runlevel di dafault

```
rc-update add net.wlan0 default
```

Ora, ripeto non sono sicuro, ma con systemd forse basta semplicemente abilitare il servizio wpa_supplicant, se qualcuno ne sa di più su come systemd gestisce wpa_supplicant toglie un dubbio anche a me.

Comunque detto tutto ciò, il mio consiglio, trattandosi di un sistema desktop, per di più un portatile, quindi magari cambi spesso rete wifi, è di lasciar perdere l'avvio delle interfacce net.X e demandare il tutto ad un network manager come wicd, molto più comodo secondo me   :Wink: 

----------

## Alkaim

Ciao k01. Innanzitutto grazie per la celere risposta. Ho provato a configurare wpa_supplicant in quel modo ma niente. Comunque voglio seguire il tuo consiglio ed usare wicd. L'ho installato e riesco ad avviare wicd-curses, il quale però non riesce comunque a trovare reti wireless. Pensavo che non trovasse wlan0, ma controllando manager-settings.conf ho visto che è configurata. Non capisco se il problema sia /etc/conf.d/net che al momento è semplicemente:

```
config_enp3s0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_enp3s0="-t 15"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

config_wlan1="dhcp"

```

Come dovrebbe essere configurato questo file? Ed è normale che /etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf sia vuoto?

----------

## k01

allora con wicd lascia perdere le configurazioni delle interfacce, cioè cancella tutti i possibili net.ethX e net.wlanX da /etc/init.d/, lascia ovviamente net.lo.

a questo punto aggiungi wicd al runlevel default

```
rc-update add wicd default
```

e se sei a posto con i permessi (il tuo utente dovrebbe rientrare nel gruppo users, te lo dice anche wicd quando lo installi), una volta avviato il servizio durante il boot dopo il login dovresti già trovarti l'iconcina nella systray. 

/etc/wicd/wireless-settings.conf è normale che sia vuoto se non hai ancora configurato nulla, ma puoi farlo molto più comodamente utilizzando l'interfaccia grafica. ma prima di tutto cambia l'impostazione del driver utilizzato nelle preferenze -> impostazioni avanzate, e imposta wext, a questo punto dovresti poter scansionare e connetterti alle reti   :Wink: 

----------

## Alkaim

Nada. Non riesco davvero a capire cos'è che non va. Fa lo scan ma non trova nessun segnale, come se non potesse usare la scheda wireless. Magari ho sbagliato la configurazione dei driver? Non ci sto capendo davvero nulla. Neanche creare una rete ad-hoc funziona. Quale potrebbe essere il problema?

P.s. : Scusa se ti assillo, ma non so davvero dove sbattere la testa.

----------

## sabayonino

ciao.

non è che per caso hai installato (ed avviato)  anche NetworkManager ?

con wicd e le conf net* fa a pugni. o uno o l'altro

PS :  con "dhcp" (dhcpcd et simili) come sei messo ?  perchè anche quelli in alcune occasioni fanno a pugni con i gestori di rete   :Laughing: 

----------

## Alkaim

No niente NetworkManager e dhcpcd funziona tranquillamente con il cavo.

----------

## pierino_89

Se anche lo scan dà problemi credo che il problema sia a monte. Suggerirei di lasciare momentaneamente perdere i servizi e provare se con i tool manuali ne caviamo qualcosa  :Wink: 

La prima causa di problemi (per quanto sembri assurdo) è l'interfaccia di rete down. Mi capita spesso con Networkmanager dopo la sospensione. Lo risolvi facilmente con

```
ifconfig nomeinterfaccia up
```

Poi, proviamo a fare uno scan delle reti wifi con

```
iwlist scan
```

Se non appare nulla, potresti non avere il firmware o non avere quello corretto per le tue schede, il che apparirebbe sicuramente in

```
dmesg
```

Se anche qui non appare nulla di strano, potresti avere qualche controllo soft/hard sulle schede, che puoi verificare con

```
rfkill list
```

----------

## Alkaim

CIao pierino, grazie per la risposta, ti lascio alcuni output e una domanda

iwlist scan:

```
wlan1     No scan results

bond0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

enp3s0    Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     No scan results

hwsim0    Interface doesn't support scanning.

```

rfkill list:

```

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

1: phy1: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no

        Hard blocked: no

```

Ora per quanto riguarda dmesg credo che grazie alla mia profonda ignoranza e ad una configurazione del kernel a dir poco vergognosa, mi ritrovo con un output di 1271 righe e non so se sia il caso di postare un poema del genere. Sapresti dirmi cosa guardare o cosa postare esattamente? In teoria comunque b43 dovrebbe supportare la mia scheda...

[ E D I T ] : Lascio il link dell'output di dmesg http://pastebin.com/ETaYBSBHLast edited by Alkaim on Tue Oct 14, 2014 5:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

 *Alkaim wrote:*   

> Ora per quanto riguarda dmesg credo che grazie alla mia profonda ignoranza e ad una configurazione del kernel a dir poco vergognosa, mi ritrovo con un output di 1271 righe e non so se sia il caso di postare un poema del genere. Sapresti dirmi cosa guardare o cosa postare esattamente? In teoria comunque b43 dovrebbe supportare la mia scheda...

 

non è affatto colpa tua, è normale, non incollarlo qui, usa un servizio come pastebin: http://pastebin.com/ e qui incolla solo il link   :Wink: 

----------

## pierino_89

 *Alkaim wrote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci -k:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pare che il problema sia legato al fatto che stai usando bcma-pci-bridge invece di b43. Prova a blacklistare quel modulo.

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859749

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#b43legacy.2C_b43.2C_STA.2C_brcm80211.2C_..._the_full_story

----------

## Alkaim

Ho provato a blacklistare bcma, ma non funzionando (credo perchè non era un modulo) ho ricompilato il kernel senza bcma e brcmsmac. Adesso però vedo con lspci che nessun driver legge la scheda; ho anche provato a riemergere b43 nella speranza che potesse leggerla da solo, ma nulla di fatto. Come faccio ad impostare correttamente i driver?

----------

## pierino_89

Oddio, ricompilare il kernel per non caricare un modulo mi pare un po' eccessivo   :Very Happy: . Se guardi nel secondo link trovi spiegato come switchare tra i vari drivers.

----------

## Alkaim

Ho provato 

```
modprobe b43
```

 ma poi con lsmod non mi da nulla e ovviamente lspci non mostra driver per la scheda wireless. Forse devo ricompilare il kernel come prima e poi togliere i moduli con modprobe? Mi sembra un pò insensato ma non ci sto capendo niente oramai le provo tutte.

----------

## pierino_89

Dunque.

Prima di tutto devi avere tutti i drivers succitati impostati come modulari nel kernel, altrimenti non abbiamo nulla da caricare.

Seconda cosa, il firmware: non so quale sia la differenza fra b43-firmware e b43-fwcutter, ma sicuramente devi usare uno dei due.

Terzo, rimuovi tutti i moduli con modprobe -r come indicato nella guida (http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#Switching_between_drivers) e poi carica quello appropriato.

Il risultato dell'operazione apparirà nelle ultime righe di "dmesg".

----------

## Alkaim

Scusate se posto in ritardo, ma in questi giorni ho avuto un pò da fare, anche se ho potuto comunque combinare quache casino col pc. Avevo configurato il kernel in modo tale da poter caricare b43 come modulo, ma ciò non mi ha portato a risolvere il problema.  A questo punto ho pensato bene di rileggermi tutto per bene nella speranza di aver saltato qualche pasaggio chiave. L'unica cosa rilevante mi è sembrata essere il fatto che nella guida per le broadcom http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 il supporto per la mia scheda di rete nella tabella è un bel "yes(3.17+)" e avendo io il kernel 3.14.14 ho deciso di aggiornarlo e installare il 3.17.0. Dopo un pò di casini configuro anche qesto allo stesso modo, carico i moduli e ancora niente. Penso di aver fatto una cavolata e tento di ritornare al 3.14.14, combino non so quale casino e sono costretto a reinstallare il kernel con l'immagine minimale d'installazione. Adesso la versione del kernel è la 3.14.14 e non mi sembra ci siano problemi di sorta a parte il fatto che sto punto a capo. Dando 

```
modprobe b43

modprobe brcmsmac
```

 con lsmod vedo che:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

brcmsmac              518663  0 

brcmutil                4692  1 brcmsmac

b43                   386777  0 

```

con dmesg che ora mi da http://pastebin.com/hx74ExGw. Questo è invece quello che avevo con l'altro kernel http://pastebin.com/reAbjKBA

Grazie per tutti gli aiuti comunque. Anche se mi trovo a constatare di non avere la più pallida idea di cosa fare.

P.S.: *Quote:*   

> Seconda cosa, il firmware: non so quale sia la differenza fra b43-firmware e b43-fwcutter, ma sicuramente devi usare uno dei due.

 

In realtà sono la stessa cosa. Per meglio dire b43-fwcutter è un'applicazione che si occupa di scompattare il firmware in /lib/firmware e sì, ho usato anche quello.

----------

## pierino_89

Beh, se è supportata dal 3.17, sicuramente sul 3.14 non si combina nulla   :Razz:  a proposito, c'è il 3.17.1-r1 fresco di portage.

----------

## nihil39

Ho lo stesso pc, col kernel 3.17.1-r1, il modulo b43 ed il firmware installato la scheda wireless funziona. 

Qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare i tasti della luminosità? xbacklight la imposta correttamente, il plugin di xfce mostra correttamente il livello impostato ma i tasti non funzionano. Ho già provato a seguire questa ( https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight ) guida ma senza alcun risultato.

----------

## pierino_89

 *nihil39 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno è riuscito a far funzionare i tasti della luminosità? xbacklight la imposta correttamente, il plugin di xfce mostra correttamente il livello impostato ma i tasti non funzionano. Ho già provato a seguire questa ( https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight ) guida ma senza alcun risultato.

 

La domanda è se effettivamente i tuoi tasti luminosità siano già mappati correttamente o se vengano ignorati (o peggio, mappati su altro). Ma ti conviene aprire un'altra discussione   :Wink: 

----------

